# Aches and pains



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Iv'e been putting in some serious practice sessions.

I have dabbled with slingshots over the years ,and wasted a lot of enthusiasm on the wrist rocket types etc.

Returning to the sport with ''proper'' slingshots with flatbands is an eye opener.

My question is this ,is it normal to have pains in the wrists ?

If so will this ease as I get myself used to the draw and release routine?

I find it hard to put the sling down once I start,and now my back stop catcher is working as it should I'm full on.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

You may be using bands that are too heavy/short....you should work up to it just like in weight lifting....

Pain and fatigue can also be a sign that you are simply over doing it...

What is your active band length/draw length/ammo?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Even if it is caused by over use, you should take a break to let things heal up... repetitive injuries are notorious for reoccurring...and can take a lot to fix if too much damage is done...sometimes requiring surgery, in the worst cases

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

Always end a session with a couple of good shots. Distance doesn't matter. Be proud of yourself and call it a day. Don't over do. [thats how i practise]. Good luck.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Slingshooting after age 55 requires 5 things:

1) Patience

2) Ice Packs

3) Epsom Salt Jacuzzi Baths

4) Reliable Supply of 1000 mg Ibuprofen Tablets

5) McTarnahan's Original Ball Solution

Hope this helps.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Slingshooting after age 55 requires 5 things:
> 
> 1) Patience
> 
> ...


I think that applies to after 44 years old as well :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CornDawg said:


> Slingshooting after age 55 requires 5 things:
> 
> 1) Patience
> 
> ...


6) Adult Beverage


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, a few weeks back I was doing so much shooting that I caused some 'temporary' nerve damage in my index finger, caused by repeatedly squeezing the steel ball between thumb and finger. Had to back off my shooting routine, and use my 'third' finger instead for a while.

As a wise old man once said: "The secret to enjoying a long and productive life is everything in moderation".


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks guys,

my active band length is 6 inches,draw length 30 inches with single 22mm - 20 mm gzk bands.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Sharp pain in wrist means onset of tendonitis due to overworking the ligaments and tendons of that joint. Rest for 2 weeks or more and throw in some very light eccentric movement for the wrist just to get blood flowing into the area. Our ligaments and tendons heal very slow compared to our muscles due to blood flow to area is less.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\ Thankyou.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

kevmar said:


> /\ Thankyou.


I like a fast bandset. Though as my body is aging I am recently considering alternatives to favored set.

If the GZK is a .72 or .78 Try a 3/4 straight set with 3/8 ammo. See what you think. Also, I have a 32 draw and set mine up at 6.5 active.

And yes you do want to listen to pain. I had to shoot bbs with a light bandset for 3 months because when I was relatively new to SS there was "meathead" mentality of shooting double bandsets.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

kevmar said:


> Thanks guys,
> my active band length is 6 inches,draw length 30 inches with single 22mm - 20 mm gzk bands.


I find when I shoot short hunting bands, (27-22mm tapers @6") it puts stress on my wrist and thumb at max draw. I end up getting get a sharp pain in my wrist on same side as my pinky finger...and thumb ache/numbness.

This is why I taught myself how to shoot 3/4 butterfly...you can scale down the band width and the extra draw length makes up for it...still get speed/power, if not more.

I've just revisited short bands in an attempted to get out of a slump, which was successful, but I am going back to 3/4 butterfly now that I've regained my confidence..

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I have



kevmar said:


> Iv'e been putting in some serious practice sessions.
> 
> I have dabbled with slingshots over the years ,and wasted a lot of enthusiasm on the wrist rocket types etc.
> 
> ...


I also suffered from wrist pain after shooting sessions. For me de solution was to use wristband support in both hands while shooting and remove them after the practice, since using this wrist support no more pain!

https://www.amazon.com/ACE-203966-Brand-Wrist-Support/dp/B0041HSGD6/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1503759635&sr=8-2&keywords=ACE%E2%84%A2+Brand+Wrist+Support


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\ Good thinking. :bowdown:


----------

